# My Purple Diamond Rhom



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Was actually going to sell this guy but decided not and now looking at this pics, I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome rhom! Those red eyes are killer! Nice to see you kept him.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Rhom... def. a keeper!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Very impressive piece you have there... One of the best rhoms ive seen lately!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Rhom


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice purple rhomn, congrats


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful, badass, diamond rhom you got there!....He rocks like a LED ZEPPELIN reunion tour concert!!...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks guys!







These pics really don't this fish any justice but believe me his colors really pop plus now I got this guy chopping down on Hikari Massivore pellets.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats hell of a good looking rhom. good call on keeping it


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

nice my 10 inch has a lot of purple as well.... was sold to me as a black diamond.... u should def keep


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

cute rhom


----------



## dengwj (Jul 20, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks again for the compliments guys.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice keep!!


----------

